# Frais + taux horaire



## juliesoleil (13 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour à tous
bientôt agréée 🤞 , je souhaiterais avoir une idée des tarifs appliqués concernant les frais de repas, frais indemnités et le taux horaire sachant que je suis dans une région où les demandent de garde ne font qu'augmenter. J'ai reçu un appel de mon RPE, et environ 50 familles en attente de moyen de garde ! D'ailleurs peuvent-ils me renseigner sur ce sujet ou c'est propre à chacun(e)
Merci pour vos retour d'expérience à ce sujet


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (13 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour 

Les ie sont soumises à un minimum obligatoire. Mais chacune prend le tarif qu'elle souhaite du moment qu'elle est au dessus du mini. Pour 9h au 1er août le mini sera de 3,55€,
Le taux horaire brut dépend pour ma part de la grille de salaire que je me suis faite. 

Les frais de repas idem, tout dépend de ce que vous proposez,  sachant que 4€ c'est un minimum pour le forfait journalier.


----------



## Chantou1 (13 Juillet 2022)

juliesoleil a dit: 


> Bonjour à tous
> bientôt agréée 🤞 , je souhaiterais avoir une idée des tarifs appliqués concernant les frais de repas, frais indemnités et le taux horaire sachant que je suis dans une région où les demandent de garde ne font qu'augmenter. J'ai reçu un appel de mon RPE, et environ 50 familles en attente de moyen de garde ! D'ailleurs peuvent-ils me renseigner sur ce sujet ou c'est propre à chacun(e)
> Merci pour vos retour d'expérience à ce sujet


Demandez 5 x le tarif horaire du SMIC si bcp de demandes.

L'augmentation prévue le 1er août 2022 portera le SMIC horaire net à 8,76 euros

Je viens d’entendre à partir du 1er julllet sur A2, ai-je bien entendu, car pris au vol ?

Donc 8,76 x 5 = 43,80€ Net


----------



## Nanou91 (13 Juillet 2022)

*METAL*
C'est sûr que les IE vont augmenter ? C'est sûr que le minimum garanti va être réévalué ?


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (13 Juillet 2022)

Nanou91 a dit: 


> *METAL*
> C'est sûr que les IE vont augmenter ? C'est sûr que le minimum garanti va être réévalué ?


Oui car le smic augmente,  le mini garanti aussi, les IE idem du coup.

Je ne peux pas citer le lien mais tu trouveras ton bonheur en cherchant sur le net un lien pour les assmats.


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (13 Juillet 2022)

Chantou1 a dit: 


> Demandez 5 x le tarif horaire du SMIC si bcp de demandes.
> 
> L'augmentation prévue le 1er août 2022 portera le SMIC horaire net à 8,76 euros
> 
> ...


Attention,  un salaire c'est du BRUT et pas du net. Tout doit se négocier en BRUT.


----------



## Chantou1 (13 Juillet 2022)

GénéralMétal1988 a dit: 


> Attention,  un salaire c'est du BRUT et pas du net. Tout doit se négocier en BRUT.


BRUT 56,07€


----------



## juliesoleil (13 Juillet 2022)

Mais on ne doit pas dépasser " 52,85 € " par jour et par enfant gardé pour que les parents aient les aides ??


----------



## Nantaise (14 Juillet 2022)

A partir de Mai 2022 brut : 54,25 par jour...


----------



## juliesoleil (15 Juillet 2022)

Appliquez-vous le même taux horaire à tous vos contrats ? je m'explique :
comme le taux de 54,25€ brut/jour(= 43,32€net/jour) ne pas être dépassé, pour des contrats de :
10h/jour => 4,3 € net/heures
8h/jour=>5,4€ net/h
Est ce que c'est comme ça que l'on doit raisonné ? ( j'ai des doutes mais je vous demande )
Merci


----------



## Pioupiou (15 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour
Petite précision.
Le smic et le minimum garanti ne sont pas liés car il ne se calcul pas de la même façon.
L'augmentation de l'un n'implique pas celle de l'autre systématiquement.
On en a eu la preuve à plusieurs reprise ses dernières années 
Toutefois ils sont  indexés à  des indices liés à  l'inflation ce qui vue la conjoncture actuelle entraînera une réévaluation du minimum garanti sans aucun doute


----------



## chantal01 (19 Juillet 2022)

GénéralMétal1988 a dit: 


> Bonjour
> 
> Les ie sont soumises à un minimum obligatoire. Mais chacune prend le tarif qu'elle souhaite du moment qu'elle est au dessus du mini. Pour 9h au 1er août le mini sera de 3,55€,
> Le taux horaire brut dépend pour ma part de la grille de salaire que je me suis faite.
> ...





GénéralMétal1988 a dit: 


> Oui car le smic augmente,  le mini garanti aussi, les IE idem du coup.
> 
> Je ne peux pas citer le lien mais tu trouveras ton bonheur en cherchant sur le net un lien pour les assmats.


bonjour, le smic augmente au 1er aout oui, mais ça ne veut pas dire que le minimum garanti et donc les IE vont changer c'est pas systématique (même s'il y a de grande chance) à ce jour aucune info la dessus. bonne journée


----------



## booboo (19 Juillet 2022)

juliesoleil a dit: 


> Appliquez-vous le même taux horaire à tous vos contrats ? je m'explique :
> comme le taux de 54,25€ brut/jour(= 43,32€net/jour) ne pas être dépassé, pour des contrats de :
> 10h/jour => 4,3 € net/heures
> 8h/jour=>5,4€ net/h
> ...


J'ai trois contrats, trois taux horaire différents parce que plus ou moins de semaines travaillées dans l'année.


----------



## Jess (19 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour,
Je suis nouvelle pour am et mes tarifs je l’es ai fait en fonction dès contrats que l’on me propose actuellement pour les 3 contrats je suis à 5,05€ brut  ce qui fait 3,95€ net pour des contrats qui vont de 65h à 113h mois .  Dans le secteur où je suis nous sommes 50 am + 15 am crèche familiale + 1 crèche et une 2eme qui va ouvrir au départ je me suis dis que mon tarif allai être trop haut car autour de moi elle sont entre 3€ et 3€30net le mois prochain je déménage à 10 min d’où je suis et y a seulement 15 am et la demande est encore plus forte j’ai même déjà 2 nouveau contrat 195h mois et je suis à 4,55brut ce qui fait 3,55net j’ai baisser le tarif du au nombre d’heure .
Pour te dire fixe toi une grille par à port à plusieurs critères année complète ou incomplète nombre d’heure au mois etc … et cela te donnera un appui pour négocier avec les PE et soit fermé sur le salaire que tu souhaite avoir ne te brade pas car si c’est pas celui ci comme contrat sa sera un autre .
Bon courage


----------

